# 9600 GT Black screen crash during games



## resolent (Sep 25, 2008)

During gameplay (world of warcraft, stalker) my screen will randomly go black. The sound starts to loop, and the only way to restore is to externally reboot the system.

I have tried different drivers, flashing my mobo BOIS, running in OpenGl, and using low graphics settings.

Here are my system specs:

Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp.080413-2111)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Unknow
System Model: Unknow
BIOS: )Phoenix - Award WorkstationBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+, MMX, 3DNow (2 CPUs), ~2.6GHz
Memory: 3328MB RAM
Page File: 396MB used, 4814MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5512 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: The file nv4_disp.dll is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL). You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce 9600 GT
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0622&SUBSYS_054510DE&REV_A1
Display Memory: 512.0 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0011.7116 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 1/3/2008 22:26:00, 5885696 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: No
WHQL Date Stamp: None
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
Mini VDD Date: 1/3/2008 22:26:00, 7077344 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4562-11CF-A268-4E2500C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x10DE
Device ID: 0x0622
SubSys ID: 0x054510DE
Revision ID: 0x00A1
Revision ID: 0x00A1
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D ModeWMV9_B ModeWMV9_A 
Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

I just put the drivers from the installation disk onto my computer. The updated drivers create the same problem though.

I really don't want to have to RMA this back to PNY.

Anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Welcome to tsf. What are your temps and voltages while games are running? What powersupply are you useing? Have you downloaded the latest drivers for the card?


----------



## resolent (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a turbolink 500w power supply.

What is a good way to check the temp and voltage during gameplay(which usually lasts no longer than a minute or two).


----------



## corey19981 (Sep 18, 2006)

whilst playing, you can press alt and 'tab' at the same time to minimise the game. to view temperatures I reccomend downloading Speedfan:
http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php


It's free version too.


----------



## resolent (Sep 25, 2008)

Here is a temp readout from everest while playing.

I've been able to play for a while without a black screen after updated the to the drivers that came out yesterday.

Temperatures: 
CPU 40 °C (104 °F) 
GPU 57 °C (135 °F) 
HITACHI HDS7225SCSUN250G 0806B6G9AD 39 °C (102 °F) 

I'm hoping the drivers may have fixed the problem.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

how long are you able to play with the new drivers?


----------



## resolent (Sep 25, 2008)

I played for a couple hours last night without interruption. I'm going to try a game that usually fails in <1.

Will post with results.


----------



## resolent (Sep 25, 2008)

I continued playing the same game (world of warcraft) It crashed after about an hour with the new drivers.

GPU temp after restart 50ºc


----------



## resolent (Sep 25, 2008)

bump!


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Try getting the latest bios for your motherboard. I think you may have solved your original crash problem but maybe that powersupply is coming into play now.


----------



## resolent (Sep 25, 2008)

Bios is flashed to newest version. No difference. Also, I used wine to get world of warcraft working on Ubuntu Hardy. The same crash happens when playing in linux.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

That psu is probably doing it now. Turboink isn't to great of a brand and you really should be useing a 550w or higher.


----------



## resolent (Sep 25, 2008)

Bought a 9800gtx+. Problem solved. Bad card I guess.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Well if the powersupply wasn't a problem before it will be now. That 500w won't last.


----------

